# Baby Pie: Scene 3



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

This is the first completed scene from an opera I'm writing. Any feedback will be appreciated! (Also, sorry for the terrible video quality, I know it makes it hard to read the lyrics and notation but my wi-fi is so bad that I had no option other than to upload it with this quality.)
From my youtube description:
This is Scene 3 from an opera I am working on called Baby Pie. The opera takes place in a 1950's America. Almost everything is the same, except there is a demon ruling the world named Madame Pastry who demands that every third born child is given to her as sacrifice. In return, she promises to keep the world peaceful and without poverty, suffering and illness. If her wish is not met, she will destroy the world. The opera tells the story of Lisa and Jeremy, a couple with twin babies.
(The letters represent rehearsal marks) A (0:00) Lisa has just returned from the doctors and has found out she is pregnant. This horrifies Lisa, who never planned to have a third child. She is so frightened by the prospect of sacrificing a baby that she can hardly move.
B (2:12) In her fear an irrational idea comes to Lisa; she can run! Of course, she will have to go quickly, and her family must come with her. She plans to tell Jeremy as soon as he returns home from work.
C (3:18) Lisa runs off stage, presumably to pack her bags. The orchestral transition expresses her excitement and her hope and, of course, her fear.
D (4:18) Jeremy returns home. Lisa tells him how happy she is. When Jeremy asks why she is so happy, she tells him she is pregnant. Before she can get a chance to express that she plans to run away with him to save the child, Jeremy interrupts her to tell her how happy he is to hear that she is pregnant. Lisa is horrified to find out that Jeremy is excited to sacrifice a child. She asks him "Don't you want to save your child?". Jeremy admits that a part of him does, but…
E (6:55) ..Jeremy is excited by the prospect of sacrificing the child because he believes it will give them a chance to contribute to society, and feel like they are active members in their community. Lisa argues, however, that the life of their child is more important. Jeremy reminds her that there isn't really much of an option; if they refuse to sacrifice their third child, Madame Pastry will destroy the world, including themselves and their family.
F (8:04) Just then, a large group of men and woman covered from head to toe in black robes and with hidden faces come into their house uninvited. These are the servants of Madame Pastry, who conduct the sacrificial rituals. They remind Lisa, through a strange song, that Madam Pastry is so powerful that if she decided to destroy the world, nothing and no one could stop her.
G (9:35) Lisa is stubborn, saying that a child is the greatest thing a human can make, and it would be better to destroy the world than to give in to Madame Pastry's horrible desires. The servants mock her, saying that, while a child may be the greatest thing a human can make, when the world is at stake, a child's life is worthless.
H (10:33) The chorus, now impatient with Lisa, demands that she give in. When this doesn't work, they tell her that if she complies with Madame Pastry's desires, the world will be peaceful and life would be wonderful, just like it is now. Lisa is initially entranced by this idea, and entertains giving in for a few moments. But she reminds herself of the cost of that world; her child's life. Once again, she refuses. The chorus, too tired to continue arguing, simple tell her that she has nine months to make her decision, and that she should choose wisely.
I (13:06) The chorus leaves and the lights go out to prepare for the next scene. The orchestral interlude describes Lisa's confusion with want choice to make, and culminates in a motif representing hopelessness.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Amazing, impressive, couldn't stop listening although being short of time. Please give us readable lyrics, it seems you coordinate the story and its events well with the music, it is so exciting all the way.
Congrats to you.


----------

